# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Nove Plisane pelene

## riba26

Bok!

Mene zanimaju plisane pelene. Koliko slojeva ima unutra za upijanje i od cega su napravljene (u novoj plisanoj peleni)? Ako zelim dodat ulozak za upijanje, jeli ga samo legnem u peleni (ili ima pocket ili drukere za kopcanje ili nesto drugo?)? Pitam ovo zato sto nigdje na facebook i na webshop-u ne vidim slike kako izgleda unutrasnost pelene (u cijelini), a mislim da je to vazno vidjeti jer ima svakakvih platnenih pelena danas. 

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

identicne su njeznoj pusi, ali je izvana umjesto makoa pliš
u webshopu su sve pelene opisane detaljno, koliko slojeva i sl


ulozak nema drukere

hvala na primjedbi o fotkama, cekamo neki suncan dan pa cemo dodati slike unutrasnjosti

i isprike na kasnom odgovoru, promaklo

----------

